# diarrhea after c-section



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I had to have a repeat c-section for #2. It took about 9 days post partum to go to the bathroom, and it was bad (longer than labor I think!), but since then it has become more and more diarrhea. Not run to the bathroom kind, and it doesn't hurt. It's just when I gotta go, it comes out not as I expected.

It's about 2 weeks pp now. I have had a much harder recovery with this one because they had to repair some scar tissue from the last c-section (my uterus and bladder were near rupture), but I am feel much better today. I have also been hit with an on again off again mild fever, been checked out twice by midwife and L&D and told it's not any type of infection from my surgery, so it's either a virus or from nursing. Could the c-section be causing the diarrhea? Does it take a while for my bowels to adjust?

oh wait, I forgot on I am taking percocet and motrin, so maybe that is causing it?


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you're having such a difficult recovery from this c-section. Did you get antibiotics in the OR? I don't know if that's standard for c-sections or not.

I had antibiotics during the surgery because I was running a fever. Then 2 weeks after DD was born, I developed a breast infection and ended up on 4 different rounds of antibiotics for 12 weeks before it finally cleared up. And my guts were in terrible shape! It took a long time for my BMs to get back to normal. I've heard that when you get antibiotics, it can take up to a year for your intestinal flora to return to normal.

I recommend taking a pro-biotic supplement like Floragen or something similar, plus eating lots of yogurt and other pro-biotic foods.

Good luck!


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

oh I needed to update. Found out I had a bladder or mild kidney infection with atypical symptoms of fever, diaherra and other stuff. So now I am on antibiotics, so it will start all over again : )


----------

